# What is rubbing alcohol and where can I get it?!



## hailinguk

Hi There,

I want to get some alcohol as I want to make stripy soaps and I believe it helps the next layer stick but am not sure what rubbing alcohol is... Is it the same as surgical spirit? Can surgical spirit be bought from the chemist?

I'm in the UK so have no idea what to get and where I can get it.

Thanks


----------



## soapbuddy

I would ask your local druggist or chemist.


----------



## sygrid

Hi,  Rubbing alcohol is Isopropyl Alcohol and you can get it at any pharmacy in any larger dept. store, or at a drug store.  It is very inexpensive.  Just put the alcohol in a spray bottle and spray right after you pour to remove any air bubbles.  You don't want bubbles between your layers.  Then when you are ready to pour another layer on, spray again to reactivate the glycerin.  Try to layer your soap all in one go.  If you leave your soap too long even the alcohol won't help.  I try to finish in one session for the very best adhesion. Also, I use only clear mp and add white titanium dioxide to create opaque colours, solid colours or white layers.  The best adhesion seems to be when the same soap is used for everything.  Opaque and white soaps often have a different make'up.  

Lorie


----------



## madpiano

In the UK rubbing alcohol and surgical spirit are the same thing. They can be bought at your local pharmacy. Both are heavily fragranced with wintergreen and contain castor oil. I never had an issue with layers sticking, but the smell is a bit off-putting and can overlay the FO/EO used. 

Isoprop - thingie alcohol is different. it is odourless and evaporates very quickly. You have to order that at your local pharmacy, as it isn't carried there as standard and a special licence is required for dispensing it. 

On the other hand it is freely available at Maplins and other small electronic stores, as it is used to clean computer parts...much cheaper there as well. 

http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=28994&OrderCode=RE71N


----------



## PrairieCraft

madpiano said:
			
		

> In the UK rubbing alcohol and surgical spirit are the same thing. They can be bought at your local pharmacy. Both are heavily fragranced with wintergreen and contain castor oil. I never had an issue with layers sticking, but the smell is a bit off-putting and can overlay the FO/EO used.
> 
> Isoprop - thingie alcohol is different. it is odourless and evaporates very quickly. You have to order that at your local pharmacy, as it isn't carried there as standard and a special licence is required for dispensing it.
> 
> On the other hand it is freely available at Maplins and other small electronic stores, as it is used to clean computer parts...much cheaper there as well.
> 
> http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=28994&OrderCode=RE71N




That looks like the way to go!  It's already in a spray can so you don't have to put it in a spray bottle.  I wonder if we can get something like that in the states.  Does anyone know?


----------



## agriffin

I've never seen it in a can like that.  Maybe call a radio shack or somewhere.


----------



## PrairieCraft

I found all kind of pump spray bottles of IA but no aerosol can.  There is a company called MG Chemicals who makes one but I can't find it for sale anywhere.  Seems like the aerosol would give you a more even coating.  Does it even matter though, if you over spray or get a big splotch of IA on your soap as sometimes happens with the uneven-ness of a pump spray bottle?


----------



## soapbuddy

I use a plastic bottle with a fine mist sprayer. That give me a fine mist without making a big splotch.


----------



## Catmehndi

Some use witch hazel instead of alcohol, in case that's easier for you to get.


----------

